

Todon't app - Idered
http://todont.idered.pl

======
krmmalik
I'd like to see the app before i decide to register. I was intrigued by your
premise, but i dont want to sign up. At least not right now.

~~~
michaelhoffman
Yeah, some screenshots would be ideal. A guest account would be even more
ideal. Without these, you will have a very high bounce rate.

------
boofar
Half-relevant: Funnily, I just arrived at this passage in "Willpower:
Rediscovering the Greatest Human Strength"[1]:

"We devoted chapter 3 to the glorious history of the to-do list, but we
realize that some readers might still not feel like drawing one up. It can
sound dreary and off-putting. If so, try thinking of it as a todon’t list: a
catalog of things that you don’t have to worry about once you write them down.
As we saw in our discussion of the Zeigarnik effect, when you try to ignore
unfinished tasks, your unconscious keeps fretting about them in the same way
that an ear worm keeps playing an unfinished song. You can’t banish them from
your brain by procrastinating or by willing yourself to forget them. But once
you make a specific plan, your unconscious will be mollified. You need to at
least plan the specific next step to take: what to do, whom to contact, how to
do it (in person? by phone? by e-mail?). If you can also plan specifically
when and where to do it, so much the better, but that’s not essential. As long
as you’ve decided what to do and put it on the list, your unconscious can
relax."

[1]: [http://www.amazon.com/Willpower-Rediscovering-Greatest-
Human...](http://www.amazon.com/Willpower-Rediscovering-Greatest-Human-
Strength/dp/1594203075/)

------
arscan
Funny idea, though I wouldn't sign up before I saw what it actually looked
like. Maybe put up the image in your deviantart gallery (if it looks like
this):

<http://idered.deviantart.com/gallery/36159015#/d4t5dva>

BTW, what is the "Design It & Code It" project? Just a personal thing or
something done across the deviantart community?

~~~
Idered
It's just my personal project :)

------
omarkassim
Unfortunately the sign up process (without knowing what I was signing up for)
forced me to add this to my todon't list.

------
mistircek
Few comments:

The "todon't" list is looking like a textbox. At first I thought maybe it's
for details of the "stuff we should not have done", only after submitting item
i could get, "Ah this is the list itself".

Also, only clue I had about what the app suppose to do was it's name and
tagline.

------
mjoxley
This is great fun!

Some sort of feedback loop might be useful. I don't profess to understand the
12 steps (and not to trivialise by comparison) but I guess counting the number
of successful days of not doing something in a chain becomes reinforcing e.g.
when has a smoker actually stopped smoking?

Or alternatively is the payoff a reward e.g. "Dont eat a donut for 6 days if
then eat a donut else try again"

------
Mystitat
Went to the About page for context, found none. So ... this is an app to keep
track of my failures? Why should I keep track of things I don't want to do?

IIRC, it's more effective to enforce a new behavior by phrasing it in the
positive, like, "Stay quiet" instead of "Don't talk." Am I wrong? You should
convince me on the About page.

------
frou_dh
I'd already started an analog version:

Self vs. unread / unfinished books: <http://i.imgur.com/vKxDM.jpg>

~~~
Idered
That's version is fine too :)

------
glenntzke
The test app seems to be having troubles. Running in chrome, i can enter text
in the task input then....nothing? Enter and tab are met with silence.

------
fredley
It's a nice idea, you could really do with some fun usage ideas though,
something simple like "Don't eat a donut"

------
icebraining
Tried to sign up, but nothing happens after submitting the form.

~~~
Idered
Hmm, it does work. After sign up you're redirected to frontpage with todon't
app.

------
Idered
Sorry, there were some problems. Now everything is ok :)

